# Modbus Probleme USB-->RS485 Adapter



## kiesmichael (30 September 2019)

Hallo,

ich mmöchte mit der Nanotec Software einen Nanotec PD4 Schrittmotor via Modbus programmieren.
Ich habe folgenden Adapter gekauft:



Der Motor Kabelbaum hat folgende Belegung:



Die Klemmleiste sieht folgendermaßen aus:



Ich habe folgendermaßen aufgelegt:

Pin 1 --> GND
Pin 3 --> T/R- (2. Klemme)
Pin 4 --> T/R+ (1. Klemme)
Pin 5 --> RXD- (4. Klemme)
Pin 6 --> RXD+ (3. Klemme)

Zwischen 1. und 3. Klemme wie auch zwischen 2. und 4. Klemme habe ich je einen 120 Ohm Wiederstand gehängt.

Leider sagt mir nun die Software, dass keine Steuerung gefunden wird.
Habt Ihr Ideen?
Habe ich falsch angeklemmt?

Den Treiber des Adapters habe ich installiert und der Adapter wird mir im Gerätemanager als OK angezeigt.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Mavorkit (30 September 2019)

Hi Michael,

Ich würde Mal probieren an Pin 2 die Versorgungsspannung zu bringen. Sonst bekommt dein Motor doch gar keine Leistungsversorgung.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kiesmichael (30 September 2019)

Du meinst das der Controller eine eigene Spannungsversorgung benötigt?
Weil der Motor hat seine 24V bereits.


----------



## Mavorkit (30 September 2019)

+UB extern feiert für mich auf eine externe Spannungsquelle hin.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (30 September 2019)

Ich kenne Deine Geräte nicht, aber ein Tipp: 
Bei RS485 müssen die T- und die R-Pins zusammengeschaltet werden.

* T/R+ ---- Pin 6 + 4
* T/R- ---- Pin 5 + 3
* GND wird bei RS485 normalerweise nicht benötigt, kann aber versuchsweise auf Pin 1
* 1x Abschlußwiderstand 120 Ohm zwischen T/R+ und T/R-
* 1x Abschlußwiderstand 120 Ohm zwischen Pin 6/4 und Pin 5/3

(nur 1x Abschlußwiderstand reicht versuchsweise)

Pin 2 +UB extern und Pin 1 GND: vermutlich Versorgungsspannung 5VDC ???

Harald


----------

